# Solved: MICROSOFT NETWORK is missing. How can I get it back?



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Dell XPS T500 running Windows 98SE. It was working fine, including internet access, until I had to replace the hard drive. I did a clean install of Win98, and added some drivers, programs, etc. During all that confusion, I somehow managed to delete the Network Neighborhood icon from the desktop. I now have no internet capability.

Early on bootup, as Windows is loading and I see just the green desktop background, I get this message 

Unable to load the dynamic link library msnp32.dll
The system cannot find the file specified
Some or all of the following feature is not available
Microsoft Network

I cant imagine why the system cant find that dll file. Its clearly there in C:\WINDOWS\System. I even replaced it with the same name and date file from the same location in another Win98SE machine I have.

I googled this problem and found that this is a common occurrence. I must have read 50 postings/replies at the various forums, but couldnt find one that actually solved the problem.

I removed (totally) my network card, and then reinstalled it, but that didnt help.

Client for Microsoft Networks is installed, as I can see it via Control Panel/Network.

According to Device Manager, my Linksys network card is installed and working properly, and has the latest drivers.

I really dont want to start all over and reinstall Windows, and would very much appreciate if someone could help me restore Microsoft Network or whatever is needed to get this computer online.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Did you try reinstalling Network > TCP/IP from the Control Panel?

Usually it is TCP/IP that is used to access high-speed internet.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you remove and re-install the *Client for Microsoft Networks*?


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

TheOutcaste said:


> Did you remove and re-install the *Client for Microsoft Networks*?


Yes, twice, but that didn't help. I'm going to try with TCP/IP like sdfox7 suggests. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

helpseeker said:


> Yes, twice, but that didn't help. I'm going to try with TCP/IP like sdfox7 suggests. Maybe that'll help.


Did that, but still no help.

I read somewhere that it's possible to re-install Windows without losing the programs and files that are on the hard drive. Is it? If so, any tips on how I should go about doing so?


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

One last thing you can try: (See the last answer on that page or link)

http://www.pctools.com/forum/showth....dll-unable-to-load-dynamic-link-library-(W98)

Good luck
Ray


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally just reinstalled Windows, and now everything is working fine.

Thanks to all who helped.

Will now mark this thread "solved".


----------

